# My rat loves to have his belly rubbed



## beanz (Sep 23, 2011)

My rat, beanz, loves to have his belly rubbed. At least I think he likes it. I pet him and then he started to lay on his side. So I very very slowly filliped him over and rubbed his belly. He looked like a dead rat. I was very interested in if he was in fact still alive so I stopped and after a few seconds he flipped him self back over. I did this again but this time while he was on his back he kicked his little feets a few times. Not all at once but a kick every minute or so. He also did this really really weird thing with his eyes when I was petting him. His eyes like pop'd in and out of his face really fast.I would have lol'd my pants off if I was wearing any. It was so funny looking. It did not seem to hurt him but I think he may be broken. I still love him though. He has chewed several holes into several of my favorite things and now I like these things even more. And I love my rat most of all.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like he's "boggling" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXJmotYj2cc&feature=related That means he likes/trusts you, which is rad, if he wasn't I'd be more inclined to say he's submitting to you, the dominant rat. Ah rats, they're just so cuuute, in fact, I should go say to mine right now.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

That is just so cute! That rat really loves and trusts you. My little white baby, Silence, loves his shoulders rubbed. He'll just stand there while I do it for quite a long time!


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Awww sounds so cute, I hope mine get to the point where they let us rub their little bellies. They are already pretty tame and let us pick them up, hold them and rub them but I want to give belly rubs haha.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I love little ratty tummies, they're so loveable. <3 All of my rats tolerate tummy kisses and rubs- I just won't take no for an answer!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He trusts you and loves his belly rubs. I have a younger boy who started tossing himself on his back, when we would handwrestle and I would tickle his belly and he would "laugh". He is doing it more and more and recently, just lay there as I stroked his belly. I don't get boggling (lucky you!) but he zones out completely


----------

